# Bathing in the Kitchen Sink



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

It's getting harder and harder for me to bathe the girls in the tub. I just can't bend over, anymore. I've tried doing it in the shower, but that just ends up with me being all wet, too. Then they shiver while I dry off. L( And, the bathroom sinks just aren't deep enough.

So... I've thought about bathing them in the kitchen sink, but hubby, at the moment, is dead set against it. Although he hasn't actually said why (he just gives me that "look" lol), I guess he's worried about germs and dirt in the kitchen! Like my kitchen is spotless to begin with! :blush: But it does have a beautifully big, deep, stainless steel sink with a faucet sprayer. Really, the perfect place to give them a bath!

Anyway, I was wondering - how many of you actually bathe your Malts in the kitchen sink? Do you think it's really that unsanitary? I means the girls aren't that dirty to begin with! I was actually thinking about sneaking and doing it anyway, but didn't think that was the right thing to do - so I won't if he doesn't agree.

Thanks for anything you can share to bolster to my "argument" as to why it shouldn't be an issue.

If he would just finish my "grooming" room in the garage this wouldn't even be an issue!!! Men!!!! LOL

Linda


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have never bathed anywhere other than the kitchen sink ... for all the reasons you just mentioned. How is bathing a dog in the kitchen sink any more unsanitary than your husband using the same tub/shower that you use (assuming you don't disinfect every square inch of the tub/shower after each use)? When I'm done bathing dogs I have good reason to wipe down the counters, cabinets, and floor .... sigh!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i bathe my pup in kitchen sink , i guess some ppl will view it as unsanitary but hey , no one has to know lol , i wash him there and then i clean the sink.. 

i mean if i was worried about germs i would be worried about bathing them were i bathe u know ..


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol i just read what mary wrote.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Always have bathed my babies in the kitchen sink  This way it get cleaned thoroughly before they go in  and then cleaned again, when they are done, just like Mary said.

I always had my eye on one of these, but I don't think it will fit my kitchen sink. I mainly wanted it, as Leo, is a turbo bather....and thought it would confine him more.

Maybe if this fits your sink, hubby would be okay with it. Even though, I see nothing wrong with bathing the babies in the kitchen sink.

Pet Gear Pup Tub - Pink (PG2129PK)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have always bathed them in the sink. I tried a few times in the bathtub but my back is not the best. The only one now that is bathed in the tub is Cody and that is due to his size. All you need to do is get some comet out and your good to go. I scrub before bathing them and then after I'm done.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Never anywhere but the kitchen sink. I use a Clorox spray cleaner.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the kitchen sink...I just use a bleach cleaner afterwards.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I always bathe my guys in the kitchen sink. Like the others, 
I clean the sink well before they get in there and then again 
after. As a result, I think the kitchen sink is actually cleaner 
than it was before I had my little guys.. lol. 

I also use this bath mat in the sink because they don't slip as
much and they seem to feel more comfortable. 

Rinse ACE Bathing Mats - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've always used the kitchen sink, too. It's the perfect height and I love being able to use the sprayer to direct the water flow more easily. Maybe you could agree to spray down the sink with some sort of disinfectant after? Although, seems a bit strange to me...sinks normally are just full of dirty dishes that need to be cleaned anyway...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

allheart said:


> Always have bathed my babies in the kitchen sink  This way it get cleaned thoroughly before they go in  and then cleaned again, when they are done, just like Mary said.
> 
> I always had my eye on one of these, but I don't think it will fit my kitchen sink. I mainly wanted it, as Leo, is a turbo bather....and thought it would confine him more.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the drain hole would allow this to be placed on the counter with the drain hole over the sink? I never bath them with the water in the tub - I use the hand held shower head. I looked at all of the links and it doesn't quite explain. It does look big for the average kitchen sink though. Plus, I have a feeling anywhere in the kitchen would be an issue for hubby! 

Would I even think about putting a portable table in the shower and this on top? That would be a lot of work! lol

Linda


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

My husband gets right in the bathtub with Dora to bathe her.  Although we have done a couple baths in the kitchen sink, I worried about her squirming out and falling, and hubby prefers the tub, so I let him do it his way (I broke out in hives when I tried to bathe her so it's his job). So I vote that if you're the one to bathe her, you get to do what's easiest for you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I always bathe Hannah in the kitchen sink & sometimes even Boo. He's a big boy,but I have the extra deep sinks. I don't see any problem with it,we don't eat out of the sink & I don't prepare food in the sink either. I always use a bleach cleaner to clean the sink & I don't think my Fluffs are nasty & germy anyway,no more than a human is.:innocent:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> I use the kitchen sink...I just use a bleach cleaner afterwards.


Same here. Clorox bleach cleaner disinfects really well.

Tell your husband that kitchen sinks are one of the germiest places in the house anyway, much worse that the bathroom!

http://www.thehealthylivingsite.com...childs-toy-find-out-germiest-places-your-home


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> I've always used the kitchen sink, too. It's the perfect height and I love being able to use the sprayer to direct the water flow more easily. Maybe you could agree to spray down the sink with some sort of disinfectant after? Although, seems a bit strange to me...sinks normally are just full of dirty dishes that need to be cleaned anyway...


I think it's strange,too! He loves the girls so much - let's them kiss him on the lips, will wash their butts when needed, makes sure they have everything the need, etc.

I even told him - it's okay for possibly salmonella laden raw chicken to go in the sink, but not your babies and he still said no. :blink:

Linda


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have always used the kitchen sink. I use vinegar and baking soda to clean the sink (and the rest of the kitchen) afterward.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also bathe the dogs in the kitchen sink. We purchased an extra-deep sink (10") specifically so I could bathe the dogs easily in it. I disinfect the sink before I bathe with Clorox Anywhere Spray, and disinfect again after I'm done bathing the dogs.

I tried bathing the dogs in the bathtub, but it killed my back (I'm only 25), and it was nearly impossible to do because London just wants to move to the back end of the tub. Also, I found it took twice as long because I had to fill a cup with water over and over again to rinse them off, rather than just use the kitchen faucet sprayer.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I use the kitchen sink. The sprayer comes in very handy too.

Plus, it's so easy on the back.

I have a special pink dish pan just for libby. Before and after, I clean out the sink with Armo hammer scrub free with bleach.

Here's Libby modeling her pink pan. She was shaking, thinking it was bath time LOL! Poor baby really does not like getting her head wet at all.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

sophie said:


> Would I even think about putting a portable table in the shower and this on top? That would be a lot of work! lol
> 
> Linda


I have a friend who travels to dog shows with her own wrench and hand held shower sprayer. When it's time to bathe the dog she removes the shower head and replaces it with the hand held shower sprayer. And I have another friend who does bring along a portable metal table, sets it into the hotel tub, places a rubber mat on top and sets her dog on the table for bathing. If your husband is really opposed to you using the kitchen sink then maybe he'd be willing to replace your shower head with the hand held type and you can get a portable table to set into the tub.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Have always bathed my two in the kitchen sink. First, I scrub before putting them in and after i am finished all my grooming, I scrub again and spray with a lysol disinfectant.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I use the Kitchen Sink too. It's not any more unsanitary than cutting up raw meats around the sink and washing raw stuff down the drain. I just wash out my sink and clean my countertops after bathing them, just like I would if I had been cutting up raw meat.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

myfairlacy said:


> I use the Kitchen Sink too. It's not any more unsanitary than cutting up raw meats around the sink and washing raw stuff down the drain. I just wash out my sink and clean my countertops after bathing them, just like I would if I had been cutting up raw meat.


I do the same thing. And, as for raw meats going down the drain, after I turn on the garbage disposal to get rid of everything I cut up a lemon or lime and send that down the drain, too. The citric acid really cuts through any residue left from the meat and leaves the sink drain smelling fresh and clean.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I do have a rubber mat for the sink that is only used for the dogs...we don't leave it in a sink we use regularly.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I use the kitchen sink too and also have a matt that I put in for the girls. I have groomers come to the house here and at home and they use the sink too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i always bathe in the kitchen sink. 

At shows I have to bathe in the hotel tub - HATE THAT! hurts my back so i know how you feel!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

When I had my kitchen remodeled two years ago, I specifically looked for an extra deep large stainless steel sink. The sink was chosen with Bogie in mind. I found a bath mat that fits the sink perfectly. It is only used for the dogs. My faucet is a hand held large sprayer. It's all perfect for bathing the dogs. I can't imagine that bathing the dogs in the sink is more unsanitary than the meat and veggies that I wash in the there. It is certainly the quickest and easiest way to bath the dogs so it works for us.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I use to bath in the bathtub. That gave Rylee so much more room to run around and escape me from washing her. Sink it is. I put a mat in the sink so it doesn't get scratched and Rylee has some thing to prevent her from slipping.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have always bathed my two in the kitchen sink. The sinks are nice and deep, I use a rubber mat to help with footing, the spray nozzle is an invaluable took; I also dry them on the kitchen counter on their grooming table.

I'm not married but it never occured to me to ask my SO what he thought about it. I do all the kitchen cleaning, so if he told me I couldn't bathe them there, he'd have to call the olice: because I would :exploding:!!! (maybe that's why I'm not married!)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I am only allowed to bathe Ava in the kitchen sink, LOL. ....duh....:blink:

Archie, Abbey and Tink are regulated to the bath tub.


I have a plastic container (tub) that I drilled holes in the bottom of. I put the tub in the sink and put Ava in the tub. For some reason this appeases Stan. But I find it much easier in the sink. 

Either in the sink or the tub, I disinfect each before and after.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Same here kitchen sink,it's easier on the back and easier to get them rinsed out and give them little kissies to make them feel better. I just disinfect afterwards just like I do my tub and shower...
Besides we clean chicken in the sink and it carries the risk of Salmonela or dirty dishes ,so we just disinfect after those incidents. 
Only thing I do is check the garbage disposal more often for malt hair,just in case it washes down in the blades....


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

sophie said:


> It's getting harder and harder for me to bathe the girls in the tub. I just can't bend over, anymore. I've tried doing it in the shower, but that just ends up with me being all wet, too. Then they shiver while I dry off. L( And, the bathroom sinks just aren't deep enough.
> 
> So... I've thought about bathing them in the kitchen sink, but hubby, at the moment, is dead set against it. Although he hasn't actually said why (he just gives me that "look" lol), I guess he's worried about germs and dirt in the kitchen! Like my kitchen is spotless to begin with! :blush: But it does have a beautifully big, deep, stainless steel sink with a faucet sprayer. Really, the perfect place to give them a bath!
> 
> ...


 I agree with your hubby, it is unsanitary. I don't care how much you clean it. Put a sink in your laundry room.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

janettandamber said:


> I agree with your hubby, it is unsanitary. I don't care how much you clean it. Put a sink in your laundry room.


I'll respect my hubby's feelings, after all he prepares food in the kitchen, too. But, I still don't understand how unsanitary it can be. I wouldn't give them "butt washes" in the kitchen sink. I do that in the bathroom sink where we brush our teeth!!!! :w00t: I just thought about that, but I bet hubby hasn't! :w00t:

But, seriously, I wonder what type of germs would be introduced into our immediate environment that aren't already there. 

I don't have an inside laundry room that would accommodate a sink, but I do have a small separate room in the garage that hubby has installed a nice large sink in for me to use. The problem is that the garage is in a never-ending state of renovation and that room is just not clean enough for me to use, yet. 

Our garage is unattached and what started out as a small renovation has turned into a HUGE time-consuming job. So far he has installed ceiling fans, recessed lighting, arched doorways (the garage is actually three rooms), a toilet and a shower in the room that is supposed to be my grooming room. In the room that was going to be his "second" workshop he has installed kitchen cabinets, a kitchen sink (not deep enough to bath a hamster) and countertops. He's obsessed! I really think he thinks he's moving into the garage!!!!  If he even knew what a "man-cave" was that's what he'd call it. lol 

The day I catch him hauling the big screen out there we're going to have to have a talk. :HistericalSmiley:

I really am curious about how unsanitary it could be, though. Thanks for everyone's opinions.

Linda


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'll respect my hubby's feelings, after all he prepares food in the kitchen, too. But, I still don't understand how unsanitary it can be. I wouldn't give them "butt washes" in the kitchen sink. I do that in the bathroom sink where we brush our teeth!!!! :w00t: I just thought about that, but I bet hubby hasn't! :w00t:

ROTFLOL!


I say do it when he's not around and bleach out the sink when you're done.  Better yet, have him bend over the tub a few times to give them a bath.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I bathe Nelson in the kitchen sink. I don't see anything wrong with it. As long as you clean it before and after.

We used to bathe Andy when he was a puppy in the kitchen sink and my cat when he was a kitten too. They are smaller, and it's just easier, and Nelson is very squirmy...so it's easier...less room to move around than the tub.

I guess eventually we will use the tub, we did that with Andy when he got too big for the sink haha. But I don't see anything wrong with it at all.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Purple-peep said:


> Better yet, have him bend over the tub a few times to give them a bath.


That was kind of my thought! LOL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

WE have a sink out in the studio,if a bum wash is neccessary,we go it out there.It's a ceramic sink so real easy to disinfect. We wash our hands when we work on projects out in the studio so ,even though we don't cook in the studio,we still disinfect and scrub like we would,just in case,don't want any germs to get on the fluff...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Again, kitchen sinks rank #1 in the dirtiest places in your house.

*1. Your kitchen sink

*Kitchen sinks are dirtier than most bathrooms. There are typically more than 500,000 bacteria per square inch in the drain alone. Plus your sponge, basin and faucet handles are crawling with bacteria as well. 
Read more: Soap up! The 12 germiest places in your life - TODAY Health


​


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, Marj. I meant to go back to your original post and read that article, but got side-tracked. I didn't realize just how disgustingly dirty the sink can be if not cleaned properly! Now, I'm having second thoughts about putting the girls in there! Just kidding. 

I am going to share this info with hubby. Who knows if it will make a difference. Thanks, again!

Linda



Ladysmom said:


> Again, kitchen sinks rank #1 in the dirtiest places in your house.
> 
> *1. Your kitchen sink
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

sophie said:


> I'll respect my hubby's feelings, after all he prepares food in the kitchen, too. But, I still don't understand how unsanitary it can be. I wouldn't give them "butt washes" in the kitchen sink. I do that in the bathroom sink where we brush our teeth!!!! :w00t: I just thought about that, but I bet hubby hasn't! :w00t:
> 
> But, seriously, I wonder what type of germs would be introduced into our immediate environment that aren't already there.
> 
> ...


Laughing hysterically. But I also have a question for those who have had human babies (which I never had). Where did you bathe them as infants?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

sophie said:


> Thanks, Marj. I meant to go back to your original post and read that article, but got side-tracked. I didn't realize just how disgustingly dirty the sink can be if not cleaned properly! Now, I'm having second thoughts about putting the girls in there! Just kidding.
> 
> I am going to share this info with hubby. Who knows if it will make a difference. Thanks, again!
> 
> Linda



Tell him that if you bathe the girls weekly in the sink, you'll scrub it with Clorox afterwards so it will actually be cleaner than if you didn't give them their bath in the sink.

Bathing Lady in the sink has never bothered me. On the other hand, my grandson having to get a bath in my bathtub after his nasty diaper last weekend did!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

If I really thought my dogs were as gross as some of the raw and leftover foods that have gone in my sink, then I wouldn't have dogs period. I mean I wouldn't let raw chicken hop all over my couch and bed...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Tell him that if you bathe the girls weekly in the sink, you'll scrub it with Clorox afterwards so it will actually be cleaner than if you didn't give them their bath in the sink.
> 
> Bathing Lady in the sink has never bothered me. *On the other hand, my grandson having to get a bath in my bathtub after his nasty diaper last weekend did!*


Eeww!!! I remember those days with my kids!

Linda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Laughing hysterically. But I also have a question for those who have had human babies (which I never had). Where did you bathe them as infants?


In the kitchen sink! Gasp!!

Linda


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I take Perri over to my parent's where they have a utility sink and strong sprayer. When I move further away though it will have to be a kitchen sink and I won't have a problem with that. I had to give him a bath once in a tub when he got dirty on a vacation - not fun. 
I really don't see what the big deal is - I think you should either make him bathe them or put your foot down and do it in the sink. Besides, it will be an incentive for him to finish your grooming room!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I used to wash them all the time in my clawfoot tub but lately it has been in the kitchen sink. Bending over the tub can get uncomfortable. I just use a good cleanser to clean the sink out. It really is easier in the sink imo.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

To be honest i dont see anything wrong with it, though i do see our malts as kids lol when mine were little they all were bathed in the sink. I find bathing them in the bath sooo hard with my arthritis now and if they could still fit in the kitchen sink i wouldnt think twice about it. It would be sooo much easier to do. If its going to cause you less pain if def do it


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Sink bather here.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't imagine breaking my back bathing her in the bath. Yes she is bathed in the sink and even groomed on the counter. 

and yes, Lol. I bathed my kids in there until they wouldn't fit.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

sophie said:


> I'll respect my hubby's feelings, after all he prepares food in the kitchen, too. But, I still don't understand how unsanitary it can be. I wouldn't give them "butt washes" in the kitchen sink. I do that in the bathroom sink where we brush our teeth!!!! :w00t: I just thought about that, but I bet hubby hasn't! :w00t:
> Linda


I read a column in some magazine recently about the fact that we always should put the toilet seat cover down before flushing because the flushing action sends germs flying up all over the bathroom ... and they get captured on all those toothbrushes left out in the open in the bathroom ... so gross!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I use the kitchen sink for both Bianca & Bitsy, always have. The way I see it, my fluffs are much cleaner (even when dirty) than some of the kitchen's I've visited  so nobody better skeeve the fact that I wash my babies in the sink. Butt washes, of course, are done in the bathroom sink.

One thing I could never get used to is the hand sprayer at the sink. I get water all over the the cabinets, counters, etc. I usually fill the sink with about 5 inches of warm water and use a large plastic cup to pour the water over my babies. Once wet, I shampoo then, refill the sink with clean water and rinse, then condition, refill again with clean water to rinse the conditioner. It would be so much easier to use the sprayer - if I could get the hang of it. I have no problems using the sprayer to clean the sink but I just can't for the life of me use it on the fluffs - no skills!


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

We have bathed our Maltese in the kitchen sink for fifteen years. We purposely put the sink in that we did for the dogs. I don't recall ever using the vegtable sprayer that had to be there for anything other than the dog baths. Speaking of that I guess I will go bath Sabina now


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

MaryH said:


> I read a column in some magazine recently about the fact that we always should put the toilet seat cover down before flushing because the flushing action sends germs flying up all over the bathrom ... and they get captured on all those toothbrushes left out in the open in the bathroom ... so gross!


Yeap I read that too. Ever since that article I put the seat down before the flush.:blink:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pure Paws said:


> We have bathed our Maltese in the kitchen sink for fifteen years. We purposely put the sink in that we did for the dogs. I don't recall ever using the vegtable sprayer that had to be there for anything other than the dog baths. Speaking of that I guess I will go bath Sabina now


 
I'm sorry, completely off topic. The baby in your siggy picture is to die for :wub: The cuteness is just way too much. Absolutely adorable!!!!

Okay, I feel better now.

Back to topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Sink washer here too! Wouldn't have it any other way! LOL But I also scrub down with comet in the sink and lysol kitchen cleaner on the rest of the surfaces, constantly. Plus, Delilah has only been outside a handful of times and she is much cleaner than even my cats!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Yeap I read that too. Ever since that article I put the seat down before the flush.:blink:


OMG.......Another thing to worry about!! The germs are going to take us over!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

llf060787 said:


> I use the kitchen sink for both Bianca & Bitsy, always have. The way I see it, my fluffs are much cleaner (even when dirty) than some of the kitchen's I've visited  so nobody better skeeve the fact that I wash my babies in the sink. Butt washes, of course, are done in the bathroom sink.
> 
> One thing I could never get used to is the hand sprayer at the sink. I get water all over the the cabinets, counters, etc. I usually fill the sink with about 5 inches of warm water and use a large plastic cup to pour the water over my babies. Once wet, I shampoo then, refill the sink with clean water and rinse, then condition, refill again with clean water to rinse the conditioner. It would be so much easier to use the sprayer - if I could get the hang of it. I have no problems using the sprayer to clean the sink but I just can't for the life of me use it on the fluffs - no skills!


If your sprayer is the hose type (not the kind permanently attached to the faucet) try pulling it all the way out and resting it in your sink. Also, don't turn the water on full blast, lower water pressure will give you a softer spray that is easier to control and direct and you shouldn't have water droplets bouncing off the sink and the dog and getting everything nearby soaking wet.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have always bathed mine in the sink. I want to have a utility sink or even better a dog bathing sink set up in my laundry room, but it is one of those projects for down the road. 

LOL, when we bought this house one of the features I fell in love with was the deep kitchen sink and pull out faucet because it was a wonderful dog bathing sink. 

I just want to ask, do you have a dishwasher? If so, he shouldn't be so worried since the dishes are really cleaned in there most of the time anyway. 

Just an odd aside, as I am typing this reply there is a message advertising faucets on this page.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

I bathe my yorkies and my new maltese in the kitchen sink too. I use to do it in the bathtub but after my back surgeries I had to start in the kitchen sink which is alot easier.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Thanks Marj !*



Ladysmom said:


> Again, kitchen sinks rank #1 in the dirtiest places in your house.
> 
> *1. Your kitchen sink
> 
> ...


I also read an article that compared cultures ( tests that measure germ growth) done in several locations....included were toilets and public lavatory door handles and subway rails....... I recall the germiest place were the buttons on the automated soda machine ! The sugar was the medium that fed the nasty germs and there were millions! And on an Oprah they had a teenager that cultured the ice machines in restaurants..........the results were stunning. I no longer get drinks with ice. Ice machines never get washed!

As a nurse I recall having to learn about surfaces and antisepsis. Actually porcelain and stainless steel are both great at NOT harboring germs. Its the nooks and crannies of drains and fittings and the really NASTY sponges and dish rags. 

So if you bathe a dog (or baby) in a sink thats been cleaned with a cleaner with bleach before and after, you have done the same thing that they do in operating rooms everyday. In fact you probably have a cleaner sink than most people who don't use a sink to bathe anyone ( skin or furred).

I bath all of my dogs in the sink. But I use a squirt bottle to do faces ( the kind for hair dye)


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Luckly I have a grooming shop so I take my two out there to bathe and groom. But if I didn't I would use the kitchen sink too. People bath real babies in kitchen sink so I don't see a difference in them and fur babies!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I used to bathe Alex in the shower. I always had a hand held shower head. When we remodeled the bathroom we had a seat put in, that made it easier. If my kitchen sink would have been deep enough I would have bathed him there. I had a sink in the laundry room too but it was not deep enough too. Here in Arizona, my laundry room sink is real deep, deeper than my kitchen sink, so now I bathe Alex in the laundry room sink.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

*special sink*

We have a sink in our laundry room that was never used. So when we got Chloe, I converted the sink to be her private bath tub.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a snap on sprayer and use a vinegar solution to clean the sink after. No muss, no fuss. Oh, and I always keep at least one hand on Cosy while she's in the sink.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

kitchen sink here too. I tried the bathtub, and it almost broke my back!

Sink is soooooo much easier!


----------



## sweetladejane (Nov 22, 2007)

I have arthritis in the spine so it is easy for me to bathe in the kitchen , afterwards I clean with soap and then spray with a mix of bleach and water.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tell you husband that MY husband and I always bathe Tyler in the kitchen sink. We do it together so that there's no chance of squirming and the more we do it the easier it is. I put a towel in the sink so he doesn't slip but think I might get one of those mats. We disinfect both before and after with lysol and an extra wipe down with the Lysol wipes which I constantly use in the kitchen after raw chicken, meat, etc.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I use the tub. When I first saw my friend use the sink and counter for her dog I thought it was gross. Probably because after years of having cats all I ever did was to try to keep them get off the counter and tables. Then I got over that and I did try Jodi in the sink, but he's too hard to handle and tries to jump out. It's not the easiest in the tub but I find the sink harder.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Yep, kitchen sink all the way! The deep sink and the sprayer is a back-saver!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Why would he think it unsanitary? Some people wash their hair at the sink. I used the bathtub because it is easier on me. I now wash in a deep sink with sprayer. I say, whatever works for *YOU* should be done.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

When we remodeled the kitchen, DH refused to put a sprayer on the sink. Long story there! So, we re did the bathroom, and it has a hand held shower head. I sit on the edge of the tub, with my feet in it with the sprayer there. Its either that, or the outside shower, and I'm not taking her there. 

And as for germs, well, as others have said, there is some pretty yucky stuff going down the drain there. And do your dogs sleep with you? and give you kisses, and run on the furniture? Do their germs magically dissapear when they do that? I'm not like Lucy in Peanuts, "dog germs, ARRRGGGG" I think they are just as germy as people, or maybe less.

And as for the grandson with the poopy butt, yep, been there done that too. HE gets the outdoor shower!!!!

My favorite Aunt said her house was clean enough to be healthy, dirty enough to be happy. Dogs included.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I use the laundry room sink because it's deeper. I put a plastic dish tub in the sink so he doesn't slide around on the porcelin.


----------



## labst60 (May 24, 2010)

At the old house, my parents always washed their Yorkie in the kitchen sink. (Now, they have a little better set up with a first floor stationary tub that is a bit deeper so less splashing). 

But, tell your husband that your dog is probably cleaner than the raw chicken or pork you cleaned and trimmed for dinner!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Interesting thread (although the bathroom comments freaked me out a bit...on our toothbrushes :blink

We are sink bathers here 

I understand there are some people who would be grossed out though...there's really no getting around that, even if you explain that a gazillion other malt owners use the kitchen sink...it's psychological. Probably a lot like politics or religion - you just aren't gonna change someone's mind.

We all have our little quirks. As long as no one's shuffling around with their feet stuffed in kleenex boxes (ala Howard Hughes) it's all about compromise. Unless, of course, you go with the suggestion given earlier to use the kitchen sink/bleach it when he's not around (what he don't know won't hurt him) lol :innocent:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have always bathed my guys in the kitchen sink. It is the perfect height and size.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I have always bathed Maggie and Trixie in the kitchen sink. Bowls are deep and I don't have to bend over and strain my back. Like most here, I clean the sink before and then again after the baths. When you consider that most of our pups sleep with us, sit with us on the couch and are even kissed on the mouth my some of us (as per an older thread...) What can be the harm in bathing them in our sinks? What's a little "Angel" dirt between friends?


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

*I use my kitchen sink*

But I have the monster steamer and I use it to clean and sterilize my sink when Im done. I think dead meat and dead fish is worse then a dog.


----------



## sweetladejane (Nov 22, 2007)

I always use the kitchen sink , its just the right height for me, and a back saver.I just use bleach to clean after.If my mom knew this lol she would never eat at my house again but shhhhhhhhhhhh we are not telling lol


----------

